# Kentucky Pheasant quota hunt !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again PIKE & I got drawn to take part in this eVent ! I call it - the LUCK of a VIZSLA owner draw !!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good time.

I'm hoping I got my paperwork into the Lions club in time for their annual pheasant hunt in the Texas panhandle.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats. Looking forward to the hunt report.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Saying THANK YOU - I'll try this - to the Kentucky department of fish & wildlife - they do a FANTASTIC job - the best hunter education - mentor days to get are young men and women into the field & on the water - protecting our natural resources so they will be there for generations yet to come - this list is ENDLESS !!! - so when a warden does a safety & license check - say THANK YOU !! - think about this - during the hunting season - the vast majority of people they meet - are carrying a weapon !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well it looks like we will be pheasant hunting in the Panhandle.
I booked the rooms last night at a dog friendly hotel.
The pheasant numbers are still low, but with some luck and a good dog, I'm hopeful.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - Congrads ! we go Nov 21 & then back Nov 24 for the bonus hunt - 2 birds the first date then 3 the next - last year got our count in under 3hrs - the beauty of having PIKE !!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't hunted the properties before, its always been a little north of where I will be hunting this year. For all I know it could be a bust.
I'm just ready for a road trip, and the challenge of wild birds.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - A great pup puts luck on your side !!!!!!!!- wild birds are what a V lives 4 - the KY quota hunt is a fund raiser 4 the Dept of fish & game - and 2 encourage young hunters 2 enter the field - wild or set - the scent is what drives PIKE - with WILD ! less pinned game - the titles our pups get are on set birds - you with a lifetime of hunting - will point the pup in the right direction ! when in DOUBT - trust their NOSE - LOL - you allready know this - just a reminder to the forum - V's are bred 2 HUNT !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Road trip 2moro - PIKE & I go to the Green River WMA 2 scout the fields we will hunt - take pics - then rate the fields by size - cover & most important what suits PIKE's hunting style - also find places 2 park - after that - off 2 the other 2 units to decide what is best 4 the bonus hunt -if this is WORK !!!!!! PIKE & I are in Heaven !!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Back from the scouting trip - majority of it in the Knob region of Kentucky - most of the roads would make a snake look straight - country music on the radio - some fall colors in the Knobs - PIKE & I - LOVE Kentucky !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

that was a pic of PIKE on a 5 bird covey of wild quail - still out of season !!!! Green River lake is fantastic - saw 2 Ospreys fishing on it + about 8 deer


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Scent of gun cleaner & gun oil - after the scouting trip - I pick the gun & load that best fits the hunt - the cover is heavy but they do have cut bird runs - pen raised pheasant are easier to knock down than wild 1s - I feel I will be shooting from the bird runs & have PIKE flush from the heavy cover on command - 1st choice - 20ga O/U 3in high brass #4s - 28in barrel - light & quick 2 swing - 2nd choice - 12ga O/U 23/4 in high brass #4s - 29.5 barrel - only because I have shells for this - and it will reach out - chokes - mod & impmod - prep 4 the hunt is half the FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only used 5s and 6s on pheasant, mainly 6s, but I do like a high velocity loads.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - # of pellets in a 1oz load - #4 = 125 - #6 = 207 
# of pellets in a 11/8oz load #4 = 152 - #6 = 251 
I go with Momentum = mass times velocity squared - LOL - less pellets 2 pick out of the bird - still LOL - as always - shoot what will put feathers in your pups mouth ! just a post 4 those going into the field - know your pup - your gun - the load & choke - shoot 2 kill - or do not shoot at all !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I are back - we left home late - my fault ! pull in the 1st field - I gear up PIKE & let him out - runs 30yds & goes on point - now I have 2 gear up - vest hat long gun & shells - tell him 2 get it up - bang - a nice rooster - a nother 100yds point - bang & a hen - we drove 1&1/2 hrs 2 hunt 10 min - as we pack it up - a mother & LAUREN 14yrs old walk across the road 2 look at birds - they look like a Orvis ad - dressed 2 kill - mom & dad do not HUNT - Lauren has a 20ga browning jam-o-matic that fits her - **** PIKE & the gun are bigger than her - they drove 5hrs and had walked the field 4 2hrs that was behind us - I say PIKE & I will help - give my 10min safty talk if you want 2 hunt over PIKE - mom says DID YOU get all that - A big YES - she pulls out her hunter safty card lic & pheasant tags - off we go - ask what shell she is using - low brass 71/2 - back 2 the truck 2 get her some high brass #5s - it took 6 points before she got her 2 birds - on the first point have them walk up to show them the bird - they almost freak out - PIKE is frozen in TIME - on the way out of the field - a game warden walks in - Lauren can not wait 2 show him - her hunter safty card lic & pheasant tags - also in the vest 2 pheasants - this is why PIKE & I HUNT !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Outstanding 
You and PIKE just made that girls day.

The dogs and I ran the field for wild quail yesterday.
Three coveys and a single. After 2 1/2 hours Cash still did not want to leave the field. The only time I had to nick him, was to get him to come to the Durango to load up. I'm hoping to get back out there with my son over Thanksgiving Holidays.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Sounds like a good time.
> 
> I'm hoping I got my paperwork into the Lions club in time for their annual pheasant hunt in the Texas panhandle.


TexRed, is this the Hart TX Lions's event you are going to?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Laidback1 said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good time.
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - PIKE made the DAY !!!!!! when we go back in the field with Lauren & her mom - PIKE locks down - I ask is PIKE pointing YOU he is not 30ft away - no there is a bird there - how many times can this pup make ME smile & CRY - LOL


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Have been to the Hart weekend a couple of times. They do a great job. One year was good hunting, one not so good. Still wear the caps they gave out. I had a GSP then.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We've hunted a little north of there before the drought. Bird numbers were so low after that, then hail sure didn't help. I know this year its still spotty, but decided to make the trip anyway.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The Beginning of a End - last night get call from Laurens mom 2 say thank you again - they had just finished a pheasant dinner with both sets of grandparents - mom tells me - Lauren is not a Chatter Box ( I saw that in the field ) but she never shut up - we did this - we did that - PIKE would go on point & we could walk up there & C the bird ! at 1 time Lauren shouts out ' and PIKE Loves Me ( could V the birds in her vest LOL ) Lauren gets on the line 2 ASK - next year can she get on PIKEs & mines lottery draw ? BIG YES !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's such a sweet story. It sounds like this girl has a lifetime of birddogs ahead of her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - SO TRUE !!!!! - this is the future of the pups We LOVE !!!!! not some good looking CONDO dog that goes 2 a dog park a few times a week !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The Panhandle was tons of walking with very few birds.
Parts had good cover but very little water, almost all ponds were dry, and looked as if they had been that way for a long time. It was still better than staying home.


----------

